# Fimming and Topping = mroe bud??



## GrowinBigRed (Apr 9, 2009)

Ok so im a new grower thinking about topping or fiming my plants yet i havent decided. but if im doing a 1 plant 400w HPS and MH opperation which should i do??

Also, whats the benifits and Bad side of this?? Do i end up with more bud? or the same amount just better quality??

Im very confused...


----------



## bts420 (Apr 9, 2009)

GrowinBigRed said:


> Ok so im a new grower thinking about topping or fiming my plants yet i havent decided. but if im doing a 1 plant 400w HPS and MH opperation which should i do??
> 
> Also, whats the benifits and Bad side of this?? Do i end up with more bud? or the same amount just better quality??
> 
> ...


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Apr 9, 2009)

I tryed them all, and I am 100% Fim, every plant at 6" is a fim and maybe one more 2 weeks later. I do Veg til at least 18-24" high. I rather fim than anything because I like haveing many, many tops close to the light instead of one cola close to light and so many small buds way below. And when dealing with light, the closer the better.


----------



## GrowinBigRed (Apr 9, 2009)

Ok i get the process and what it does etc.... personally i dont have a time problem im a pacient person... but which one will give me mroe quantity and quality?


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Apr 9, 2009)

Fimming will give you more Qauntity & better Quality as you are growing off main stems so there is more nutrient and all ur buds will be on the same level nice and close to the light as GoldenGanja said..


----------



## stiffer (Apr 9, 2009)

when fimming you tie down the branches right??? is topping your plants part of fimming


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Apr 9, 2009)

Yeah fer sure (xXninjaXx) . If you don't fim most of the hormones go straight up meristem branch, and if you fim it is equally divided up the branches. As Ninja said.


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Apr 9, 2009)

No you dont need to tie them down, it will be a beautiful canopy. 2-3 week in flower you might want to open it up by useing some strings and pulling them open.


----------



## grind (Apr 9, 2009)

if you let the plant grow to about 6 nodes and cut at the 2nd node, you will get 4 main colas, look up uncle bens topping technique.


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Apr 9, 2009)

grind said:


> if you let the plant grow to about 6 nodes and cut at the 2nd node, you will get 4 main colas, look up uncle bens topping technique.


 I don't care much for topping. Maybe if I was doing like a 20 or more at once. But I am a medical grower following the rules.


----------



## grind (Apr 9, 2009)

GoldenGanja13 said:


> I don't care much for topping. Maybe if I was doing like a 20 or more at once. But I am a medical grower following the rules.


what's wrong with topping as opposed to fimming? they're the same thing, all your doing is redistributing the hormones found in the main growing tip, to the lower axillary buds, causing them to grow and become the main colas. and another good thing about uncle bens technique is that you can use the part that you cut off as a clone and start all over again.


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Apr 9, 2009)

The top is always the hardest and least amount of hormones when cloneing.
Besides all that, I dig having a canopy of many tops up close to the light opposed to 4 main tops. My method has a personal record of 7.5 oz on one plant, I hope to break it this time around (inside grower/Soil). Other Plants came in between 4-6 oz.


----------



## grind (Apr 9, 2009)

GoldenGanja13 said:


> The top is always the hardest and least amount of hormones when cloneing.
> Besides all that, I dig having a canopy of many tops up close to the light opposed to 4 main tops. My method has a personal record of 7.5 oz on one plant, I hope to break it this time around (inside grower/Soil). Other Plants came in between 4-6 oz.


well if you're averaging 5 oz a plant, then i think you should just stick with whatever it is you're doing lol.


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Apr 9, 2009)

Here's the deal, I just veg until they are 18-24" high.
But at 6" I fim then 2 weeks later I fim again, then 1-2 weeks later (must be mature) I clone everything below the first fim. Then when plants reach Normaly 22" I flush 2x method then take out all the lil thin stems that are just thin and stuck in the middle. Flower and there you go.


----------



## stiffer (Apr 10, 2009)

can some give me instructions on the difference and how to do, fimming and .... topping, see dont quite get how fimming works


----------



## Boneman (Apr 10, 2009)

Here is a good visual chart for everyone


----------



## GrowinBigRed (Apr 10, 2009)

Ok so i have a 100% savita Super Lemon Haze plant...

how can i produce the most yeild with this... i hopefully want 5oz or more... Im using Fox Farm ocean soil and Fox farm 3pack for nutes...

how can i get a shit load of bud from oe plant??


----------



## longlizard (Apr 10, 2009)

Try getting a clone from her, topping and fimming help, but more clones help more.


----------



## GrowinBigRed (Apr 11, 2009)

No with this one plant how can i produce the best...and the most!


----------



## armlengthbuds (Apr 29, 2009)

fim in very early stages like the thunbs up dude, then when they get 20 inches tall super crop those dudes. Basically every node on every branch, including the noe strong side branches will become a big cola. if you dont know what supercropping is look on youtube for great lesson. Now dont be scared of the supercrop, some are afraid to do it. but this works great for me. I can grow 6 plants under a 600 watter, use BMO 100% organic nutes and yield around 30 to 40oz.s of cured bud!!! its better than scoging fo sho.


----------



## stiffer (Apr 29, 2009)

so is supercroping part of fimming??? 

fimming you just cut at the top where all the growth is right?


----------



## xXkillerklownXx (Apr 29, 2009)

I need to know if I'm gonna be put on some ''list'' or something like that after I ordered seeds and sent them to my house?


----------



## thegreenman (Apr 29, 2009)

so would you guys recomend supercropping after fiming? or even after fiming and lsting?


----------



## armlengthbuds (Apr 30, 2009)

i would fim 1st like thumbs up dude says and go by the chart that is on this thread. Then wait till all the plant stress is gone from fimming and start supercropping. Super cropping is essentially forming a cola at evey node site. So if you fim you create more nodes in general. Then if you supercrop, every node that you didn't even know was there will turn into a nice big cola. They can work hand in hand with each other, but you must allow enough time between both techniques, as not to over stress the plant.


----------



## thegreenman (Apr 30, 2009)

so what about lst then supercropping?


----------



## armlengthbuds (Apr 30, 2009)

thegreenman said:


> so what about lst then supercropping?


Well Lst is basically a more pain in the ass form of supercropping. I wouldn't recommend it because your already bending and constantly rearranging your stems to open your canopy up up. LST is productive, dont get me wrong, I just feel its easier and more effective to just supercrop after fimming.. Good luck 

p.s. if u do LST u can supercrop spare limbs it will just be less effective


----------



## Kruzty (May 1, 2009)

i'm playing with this now.Last 3 plants I lst'd one, left two untouched.2 strains the same so we'll compare the yeild on those.untouched got me 2.8 oz's dry,nice large top colas but lower buds where weak looklin and small.LST'd plant went 3.4 oz's with a bunch of tops colas and all buds looked nice and tight.Top colas where not as big as the untouched one but there where a bunch more of these then just 1.Made like 10 nice colas about 6 to 10 inches long instead of 1 at 18 inches.
This next round we supercropped which is looking the same now as the lst but a bunch easier and no rope needed.Didn't slow the plant down at all either.I too grow in all foxfarm soil and run there complete line of nutes.Plant flower start was at 18 inches on the first batch.lst's plant went 36 inches tall verses 47 on the untouched one.We'll not let them grow untouched again and will supoercrop from here on out.
lsting is a pain in the ass but does work.You'll need more plant space since they want to grow out instead of up but it does keep the light closer to the lower parts of the plant.I did'nt mean to try supercropping but when I was tye'in a plant over the stem just folded over. So we called it good and let her rip.2 hrs later the top was trying to point back at the light just like a lst job.no rope needed and never slowed the plant.this was done first 2 weeks of flower.plant now looks just like the roped over one but no rope,,,, we like,,, we like


----------



## BakedinBC (May 1, 2009)

i like that diagram, however where the cut line is.... you dont cut the new and growing in fan leafes there too do you? :S


----------



## armlengthbuds (May 1, 2009)

BakedinBC said:


> i like that diagram, however where the cut line is.... you dont cut the new and growing in fan leafes there too do you? :S


in the diagram, the red line that goes across all parts of the plant ( the FIM Line) is what you cut. The whole red line. You push the fan leaves aside and cut exactly where the red line is. If you use scissors, sterilize 1st. I have cut to where it equalled 2/3 of the fim line and got a couple more colas, Move up the red line towards the top of the plant and cut just a little higher. But if its your first time go by the chart. FIM is so much better than a regular topping procedure. Than do yourself a favor and learn how to supercrop. U can combine both and you will shit with your yields!!! At least i shit my trousers because 2 plants can seem like 4 or 5 high yielders... No shit. Good luck and holla if you have questions or need some shit from my trousers. lol


----------



## BakedinBC (May 1, 2009)

armlengthbuds said:


> in the diagram, the red line that goes across all parts of the plant ( the FIM Line) is what you cut. The whole red line. You push the fan leaves aside and cut exactly where the red line is. If you use scissors, sterilize 1st. I have cut to where it equalled 2/3 of the fim line and got a couple more colas, Move up the red line towards the top of the plant and cut just a little higher. But if its your first time go by the chart. FIM is so much better than a regular topping procedure. Than do yourself a favor and learn how to supercrop. U can combine both and you will shit with your yields!!! At least i shit my trousers because 2 plants can seem like 4 or 5 high yielders... No shit. Good luck and holla if you have questions or need some shit from my trousers. lol


 
you made it all make sense


----------

